# Blind Composers



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A friend of mine is giving a talk about role models and music at a school for the blind, and he asked me about suggestions for blind composers and performers. I know of a few Jazz piano players and some French organ composer/performers but not much more than that.

Can You suggest any names we might take a listen/look at?

Thanks / ptr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Frederick Delius became blind late in life but continued composing.

Cross-over star Andrea Bocelli has been blind since age 12.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.talkclassical.com/27509-ocarolan.html blinded by smallpox at the age of 18.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rodrigo lost most of his sight from age 3. That was new to me, just found it by googling.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And from wiki:

In 2009, Japanese Nobuyuki Tsujii, at age 20, became the first blind pianist to win the top prize at a major international competition, the 13th Van Cliburn International Piano Competition. He was also awarded the Beverley Taylor Smith Award for the Best Performance of a New Work. He played all twelve of Frédéric Chopin's Op. 10 Études as part of his performance in the preliminaries. Born blind, Tsujii developed his own technique for learning complex classical piano works.[22] With videos of his piano performances widely viewable on the Internet, Tsujii's competition win has made him an international sensation. As of 2010, Tsujii's discography includes ten CDs, some of which have sold over 100,000 copies.[23] As a Van Cliburn winner, Tsujii has been performing in concerts all over the world .[24]

Link.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Both Bach and Handel went blind towards the end of their life.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

StevenOBrien said:


> Both Bach and Handel went blind towards the end of their life.


Due to John Taylor. Samuel Johnson used Taylor's life and career as an example of "how far impudence may carry ignorance." See also Handel, Bach Were Blinded by '18th Century Quackery'.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I wrote a story about a composer who goes blind from an illness. It requires him having to get a copyist (how happens to be a female ) who dictates whatever he says/plays on a piano.

But of course, that's only half the story. :tiphat:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Both Bach and Handel went blind towards the end of their life.


So did Artur Rubinstein

There is also Hoichi the Earless

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoichi_the_Earless


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks to all so far, pleas keep em coming! 

/ptr


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Due to John Taylor. Samuel Johnson used Taylor's life and career as an example of "how far impudence may carry ignorance." See also Handel, Bach Were Blinded by '18th Century Quackery'.


If it's true that he killed Bach  he should be more notorious. Why does poor Salieri get a hard time when I'd never heard of this guy before?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Antonio de Cabezón was born blind or went blind in early childhood.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Same with Francesco Landini.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A suggestion of a blind contemporary composer (as in "living") would be most appreciated (if there are one)!

/ptr


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Garlic said:


> If it's true that he killed Bach  he should be more notorious. Why does poor Salieri get a hard time when I'd never heard of this guy before?


In those days, pretty much all of medicine was quackery.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Garlic said:


> If it's true that he killed Bach  he should be more notorious. Why does poor Salieri get a hard time when I'd never heard of this guy before?


Cos they made a film about Mozart.


----------

